

Skully - fallingmeat
http://www.skullysystems.com/

======
hazz
This looks like a really cool piece of kit, but sadly it was introduced with
an unwatchable video.

> "Our technology fundamentally enhances human capability"

No it doesn't. You've made a HUD that fits in a motorcycle helmet. You haven't
created Iron Man.

The statement is then shortly followed by some obnoxious dubstep. It's a shame
because it completely put me off looking further at what could be a great
product.

~~~
nikatwork
_> You've made a HUD that fits in a motorcycle helmet._

...which allows you to see 180° behind your head, fundamentally enhancing your
human capability. Unless you have worked out a way to do that organically?
This is Iron Mannish, just a very early iteration.

~~~
EliRivers
I use a mirror.

------
teh_klev
As an experienced biker I wouldn't allow this thing in my helmet because I
want a full uninterrupted field of vision.

We have enough problems with bad weather, flies sticking to visors and
generally paying attention to what's ahead of you - vehicles pulling out of
junctions, road-kill, fuel spills and potholes - i.e. riding defensively
without distraction.

Most riders, once familiar with their bikes know how fast they're riding and
what gear/rev ranges they're operating in from the engine sound, they don't
need to watch their speedo and rev counter.

You might say, "yeah but maps?", I say plan your journey and if you have to
stop a couple of times to take a look at a map then big deal. Don't put your
life in danger because you switched your field of vision from watching a
junction to checking a map in your helmet just at the moment a bus or a lorry
pulls out because it didn't see you.

I did however dig the tinted visor.

~~~
laggyluke
_Don 't put your life in danger because you switched your field of vision_

AFAIK one of the features of HUDs is that it's projected at infinity, i.e. you
don't have to refocus your eyes to see it clearly.

------
mbrubeck
See also LiveMap and Nuvis, both similar crowd-funded HUD motorcycle helmets:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nuviz/the-first-head-
up...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nuviz/the-first-head-up-display-
for-motorcycle-helmets)

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/livemap-motorbike-
helmet-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/livemap-motorbike-helmet-with-
navigation)

~~~
FUSAR_rs
Don't forget FUSAR ;)

[http://fusar-tech.com](http://fusar-tech.com)

------
JoshTriplett
Interesting to see a project this large using Indiegogo rather than
Kickstarter. Nice to have alternatives becoming more prominent, and every
multi-million-dollar project and project that vastly surpasses its funding
goal draws major publicity for its platform too.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Well in the 3D printer area (an area I have some interest in) it seems that
people who are rejected by Kickstarter ended up on Indiegogo. I've looked for
but haven't found any way yet to figure out how many projects are in that
space, but for 3d printers the number of "this is going to fail, clearly" type
projects has gotten relatively large.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> it seems that people who are rejected by Kickstarter ended up on Indiegogo.

That's exactly the problem that motivated my comment: Indiegogo and other such
sites need to be seen as first-class crowdfunding platforms in their own
right, not "rejects from Kickstarter" or "projects not cool enough to get into
Kickstarter".

------
AcerbicZero
The largest failing, in my opinion, is that they've built the system into the
helmet rather than building something which can be worn under the helmet or
mounted to existing helmets.

I'd be willing to take the distraction risk of using the HUD while riding, but
I'm not willing to take that risk while wearing a helmet of dubious quality.
I'd rather stick one of the NUVIZ huds on my Arai and test it out with gear I
know works.

------
brokenglass
having "Jamison Cummings, Former Tesla Technician" as the first person for the
testimonials video is a bit intellectually dishonest given that he is now VP
of Manufacturing Operations at Skully. Questionable at best. Other than that
it looks pretty cool.

~~~
probably_wrong
I thought that was the point: to highlight the "great minds" that worked in
the project. Am I wrong?

~~~
brokenglass
I'm referring to the 2nd video which is titled "These motorcyclists have
already experienced the SKULLY AR-1. Here's what they have to say."

------
davidw
They have quite the retargetting campaign going on. I keep seeing ads for this
thing everywhere I go.

------
ericraio
That video was so cheezy lol

------
TazeTSchnitzel
So it's like Google Glass for motorcycles?

~~~
jastanton
I thought this too and dig a little looking around, as it turns out it's too
distracting (even for an experienced rider)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFq0TYgeB_k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFq0TYgeB_k)

------
jarnix
Video without volume control => my brain automatically closes the browser's
tab.

Also, my brains closes the tab when it hears dubstep.

------
snitko
Should've called it sculder.

